
The Three Amigos - pards
http://jonkruger.com/blog/2012/01/04/the-three-amigos/
======
pards
We followed a similar process when I worked at Intelliware.

Before commencing work on a feature, the team would gather around the
whiteboard and discuss the intent of feature, and list out the tasks required
to implement it.

An estimate was added to each task, and summed up to provide an overall
estimate for the feature.

Involving the entire team (BAs, devs, QAs, PMs) meant that everyone knew what
was going on, and often surfaced ways to leverage existing components. It also
helped to avoid conflicts between features impacting the same parts of the
codebase.

